# looking for train sounds



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

hello 

i need to find a ghost or haunted train sound with wistle or a music with that sound in it .....i am displaying a large halloween inflatable train and i need to had sound to it .....


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

When I get home today, I'll go through a few sound effect cds I have and see if I can come up with anything for you. I'm on west coast time so it may be late!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

JohnnyD97 said:


> When I get home today, I'll go through a few sound effect cds I have and see if I can come up with anything for you. I'm on west coast time so it may be late!


thank you


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Check out, or at least write to, www.lals.org
They're a railroading museum and have links. You might also want to try googling what you're looking for.


----------



## DrMayhem (Sep 30, 2010)

*train music?*

Hi, I run Dr. Mayhem Productions out of Denver, CO. We specialize in spooky voice overs and sound design for haunts around the world. Great quality and turnaround time and very affordable. For samples and info, go to drmayhem.jimdo.com or email me at [email protected]

Thanks, 
Mike M., 
Owner, Dr. Mayhem Productions


----------

